# 3BLD podium 31.10 mean of 3 (Manufaktura Open 2013)



## Przemek Kaleta (Jun 2, 2013)

Marcin (Maskow) Kowalczyk 29.30
Marcin Zalewski 31.94
Grzegorz (sneze2r) Jałocha 32.06

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=206&cat=16&rnd=2
UWR?


----------



## Username (Jun 2, 2013)

Wat


----------



## Ollie (Jun 2, 2013)

Proland Open


----------



## A Leman (Jun 2, 2013)

This is incredible. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 2, 2013)

Damn that's close. Congrats to all of them.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 2, 2013)

This podium is awesome.

When I started BLD, a 39 was top 10 in the world. A few months ago 36 was. Now it's 32...


----------



## qqwref (Jun 2, 2013)

Another 29 for Maskow  Congrats to Marcin Zalewski and sneze2r too, all of those times are incredible.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> This podium is awesome.
> 
> When I started BLD, a 39 was top 10 in the world. A few months ago 36 was. Now it's 32...



You should really change your WCA profile pic...


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You should really change your WCA profile pic...



I forgot about that lol.


----------



## angham (Jun 2, 2013)

Dat winning clock average


----------



## Mikel (Jun 2, 2013)

That is an insane podium. Nothing like what you see around here in the States.


----------



## Riley (Jun 2, 2013)

If there's going to be a sub-30 mo3 podium anytime soon, I think it will be in Poland.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2013)

And I thought NCR 2013 BLD podium was fast...


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2013)

Sub 30 seems to be the norm now. We got one in Eindhoven today as well (2nd and 3rd place weren't even close though)


----------



## KongShou (Jun 2, 2013)

So to be good at bld u just need to be polish? I through us Asians were the stereotype!

Why Maskow only attempt 25? Moar wr!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2013)

Everything super fast, then clock... :fp


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I asked person who was there and I found out that those aren't clock times  They put them there because it was easier to count average of sth else(unoffcial)


----------



## Maskow (Jun 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Why Maskow only attempt 25? Moar wr!



I have no idea


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 2, 2013)

whaaat? That's insane. Only one person made cutoff in megaminx lol.


----------

